# Caad9-4 handlebar width



## cnm (Jul 27, 2004)

I just picked up a new 50cm Caad9-4. The bike is great but the handlebars are wider than what I am used to (my 50cm Trek 5000 has 38cm c-c bars). The Cannondale came with 42cm c-c handlebars - Is this width handlebars normal for this size Caad9 or do you think the lbs installed the wrong bars.


----------



## tober1 (Feb 6, 2009)

My 2009 came with 44cm bars. I think my old commuter has something close to 38cm. Huge difference. 
Doubt your LBS messed up.


----------



## Clueless Morgan (Mar 27, 2010)

My 2010 appears to have 44cm bars. The bike is a size 54.


----------



## chibi (Mar 9, 2008)

My 2008 Caad 9-5 48cm came with a whopping 42cm bar. Had to swap it out
for a 40cm. Wrote a letter to Cannondale but they claim 42cm is the right size????


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I got a 44cm on my 2009, it's crazy wide...  Too cheap to replace it until I need to...


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

How do you know what is the right width? my bike is a 63cm.


----------



## g-r-3-g (Apr 22, 2010)

squareslinky said:


> How do you know what is the right width? my bike is a 63cm.


The quick and easy way is to measure the width of your shoulders. Your bars should be the same width as your shoulders


----------

